# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe zorg je voor een gezonde darmflora?

## FRANCOIS580

*Je darmflora bepaald in grote mate je algemene gezondheid en je lichaamsconditie. Een gezonde darmflora is met andere woorden een grote rijkdom die we best zoveel mogelijk in stand houden en koesteren. Dat is echter gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding is van groot belang om de gezondheid van je darmflora intact te houden. En dan nog kan de samenstelling van de ene dag op de andere veranderen. Wat is daarvan de reden en met welke natuurlijke middelen kan je de gezondheid van je darmflora zo vlug mogelijk herstellen?
*

Een goede samenstelling van je darmflora is onmisbaar voor een goede algemene gezondheid en lichaamsconditie
We wisten al langer dat voeding een belangrijke rol speelde bij de gezondheid van onze darmflora. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde echter dat de samenstelling van je darmflora zich razend vlug aan je veranderde eetgewoonten aanpast. Dat werd aangetoond aan de hand van de resultaten van een studie waarbij de deelnemers gedurende vijf dagen een vezelrijk dieet en daarna een plantaardig dieet kregen voorgeschoteld dat uitsluitend bestond uit een volkoren ontbijt, groenten, zilvervliesrijst, linzen en zowel vers als gedroogd fruit. Na enkele dagen rust werd overgeschakeld op een zuiver dierlijk dieet met veel vet en nauwelijks voedingsvezels. Dit dieet bestond uit een stevig ontbijt met spek en eieren en verschillende soorten vlees en kaas. Het verschil tussen de twee diëten was na afloop duidelijk merkbaar in de samenstelling van de darmflora der deelnemers. Bij het plantaardig dieet bleef de samenstelling van de darmflora zo goed als ongewijzigd. Dat was anders na afloop van het dierlijk dieet waarbij dat het aantal vezelafbrekende bacteriën opmerkelijk daalde en de concentratie aan schadelijke galzouten sterk deed toenemen. Galzouten zijn noodzakelijk om het vet uit je voeding op te nemen.


*Metabolisme of stofwisseling*

Dat alle gezonde voedingsstoffen uiteindelijk in ons lichaam terecht komen, hebben we hoofdzakelijk te danken aan ons metabolisme of stofwisseling. Reeds tijdens de eerste hap voedsel start het ingewikkeld spijsverteringsproces. Fijn gekauwde voeding wordt gemengd met speeksel, rijk aan de nodige enzymen die onze voeding helpen verteren. Zo wordt zetmeel omgezet in glucose, dat wordt opgenomen in je bloed. In je maag wordt je voeding vermengd met maagsappen bestaande uit zuren (maagzuur), enzymen en bacteriën. Die zorgen ervoor dat je voedingsstoffen uiteindelijk in je dunne darm terecht komen. Alle gezonde voedingsstoffen worden door je bloed vervoerd naar je miljarden lichaamscellen.

*Miljarden bacteriën*

Dat alle onmisbare voedingsstoffen daar terecht komen waar ze moeten zijn, heb je voor een groot deel te danken aan de miljarden in je darmen. Deze anderhalve kilo goede én slechte bacteriën, vormen je darmflora. Een gezonde darmflora is onmisbaar voor het goed functioneren van je metabolisme of stofwisseling. Hoe gezonder je darmflora, hoe beter je algemene gezondheid en conditie. Een goede samenstelling van je darmflora versterkt je immuunsysteem en zorgt voor een hogere natuurlijke weerstand.

*Voeding voor een gezonde darmflora:.../...*

*Lees verder*

----------


## Flogiston

Een goed artikel, François!

Ik heb wel wat opmerkingen bij het volledige artikel zoals dat op jouw website staat. Vooral op het stukje over voeding die je zou moeten vermijden.

Je schrijft bijvoorbeeld dat je dierlijke voeding zou moeten vermijden. Ik denk niet dat je dat zo in z'n algemeenheid kunt stellen. Als dat zo zou zijn, zouden bijvoorbeeld vegetariërs zich nooit zorgen hoeven maken of ze wel alle voedingsstoffen binnenkrijgen - maar we weten dat je als vegetariër verdraaid goed moet opletten, en dat veel vegetariërs om die reden supplementen nemen.

In de geschiedenis van de mensheid zien we ook dat we een enorme sprong maakten zodra we overschakelden van alleen planten en fruit naar ook vlees.

In tegenstelling tot wat je schrijft, is vlees juist heel goed te verteren. Het vertraagt de darmwerking dus niet, zoals op de site staat. Kijk bijvoorbeeld maar naar het dierenrijk: dieren die alleen planten eten, hebben altijd een veel langere darm dan vleeseters. Veel planteneters hebben zelfs meerdere magen. Hieraan zien we dat vlees juist sneller en eenvoudiger verteert dan planten.

De mens heeft een middellang darmstelsel. Dit wijst erop dat de mens van nature zowel planten als vlees eet. Ook de bouw van ons gebit en van onze kaken wijst daarop. Het zou dus onnatuurlijk zijn om geen vlees meer te eten (dit staat los van ethische overwegingen; ik heb het hier enkel over wat natuurlijk is).

Verder schrijf je over bacteriën die endotoxinen zouden afgeven. Dat klopt, vlees kan besmet zijn. Je kunt voedselvergiftiging oplopen wanneer je bedorven vlees eet. Wanneer je echter de normale keukenhygiëne in acht neemt, zal dit jou nooit overkomen. Het verhaal over de toxinen is daarom niet van toepassing.

Over suiker kan ik melden dat suiker op zich niet schadelijk is. Het zijn enkel de ongelooflijke hoeveelheden ervan die wij tegenwoordig nuttigen die slecht zijn. Geraffineerde suiker is daarbij niet slechter dan andere suiker; het is wel armer, zeg maar net zoiets alsof je van een gevarieerde groentenschotel alleen de erwtjes zou eten.

Op candidaforums kun je trouwens het advies lezen dat je zelfs geen fruit mag eten, vanwege de natuurlijke fruitsuikers die de candida zouden voeden. Zoals je ziet circuleren er nogal wat verschillende meningen.

----------

